# Hello! New poser & my sailing blog.



## Beersmith (Nov 5, 2008)

*Hello! New poster & my sailing blog.*

In short, I am a surfer who has lived inland my whole life, and I have major wanderlust. The dream is to sail the world, surf waves in exotic and isolated locations, experience other cultures, and achieve something huge for myself.

I am starting to get closer and closer to my sailing dream so I figure it would be time to start posting here instead of lurking. Like so many before me, I am seeking the voyaging dream with my limited means and knowledge. I'll be asking questions from you guys to help me through the process. I currently live in Orlando, Fl and do my sailing out of St. Augustine where my parents live.

If you are interested, I am chronicling my journey towards boat ownership and voyaging in my sailing blog. I cannot post links just yet, so you will need to copy/paste this in a browser:

Erick's Wanderlust Blog

Feel free to add and follow me on blogspot. My background and what I hope to accomplish is pretty much laid out in there already, and I am posting more and more frequently. I would love to have some experienced sailors shadow the blog and comment where they see fit. I'm sure many of the posts will make their way here in the form of questions.


----------



## oceansoul63 (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome, Beersmith!

I will check out your blog. I'm just getting started on a similar dream, as many have before us and many will after.

St. Augustine is a great place to start from. I moved here with the specific intention of finding a boat to travel the world in, and it didn't take me long to find one -- a Bristol 34 sloop that I'm going to spend the next year or so fixing up and outfitting.

Best of luck to you in your endeavors!


----------



## N0NJY (Oct 19, 2008)

You make Beer, Beersmith? Me too 

Welcome aboard. 

My wife and I are starting..... give us a couple years. We'll see you "out there...wandering the world"


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome to Sailnet, Beersmith!

David


----------



## Beersmith (Nov 5, 2008)

N0NJY said:


> You make Beer, Beersmith? Me too
> 
> Welcome aboard.
> 
> My wife and I are starting..... give us a couple years. We'll see you "out there...wandering the world"


Yessir homebrewer here, well met! Just one of the other hobbies that keeps me busy until I can sail


----------



## Perithead (Nov 16, 2007)

Beersmith,

I checked out your blog, pretty nice. Looks like your pretty serious about getting out there, I am trying to do something pretty similar myself. 

Looks like you and your freinds enjoyed that first storm, I remember mine. It wasn't raining or lightening but the wind was pretty feirce and I had full sails up. It started to blow 30-35 knots I was told by my fellow sailor who was out at the time on his boat. My girlfriend didn't enjoy it too much but I really got a kick out of it, even though I tore a 3' rip in my jib. I should have reefed but the wind nearly died just before the heavy winds hit.

Anyways, I like your blog and you have some pretty nice info on it. Looks like you have learned alot so far.

Good luck with getting out there!

Oh yeah, I couldn't tell if you have a boat yet. In some instances it seems like you may refer that you do but in others it doesn't. Just curious.


----------



## Beersmith (Nov 5, 2008)

Perithead said:


> Beersmith,
> 
> I checked out your blog, pretty nice. Looks like your pretty serious about getting out there, I am trying to do something pretty similar myself.
> 
> ...


Ahhh yes the storm was a great but unnerving experience. The most scary part about it was the lightning. If those bolts weren't coming down so frequently and so close it wouldn't have been nearly as bad.

And no, I don't have a boat yet unfortunitely. I am in that process right now just figuring out my options. Hopefully will have one in a year or two!


----------



## N0NJY (Oct 19, 2008)

Beersmith said:


> Yessir homebrewer here, well met! Just one of the other hobbies that keeps me busy until I can sail


We make home brewed beer, and mead. 

Wife and I are new to sailing.


----------

